# Connecting 2 Computers Through Router



## BurtonPoPo (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello,

Well I just got help from all you guys and got my internet working, so I figured I'd ask another question I had.

I wanted to connect my laptop to my buddy's computer and transfer files, and i know i need a cross-over cable to connect them, but i was wondeirng if theres any way i can do it with my extra router and a couple extra ethernet cables i have around here so i dont have to go buy another cable. Is this possible??


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep. If you connect the two machines to the LAN ports of the router, you should be able to connect if you setup file/print sharing. This TCP/IP Home Networking and File Sharing Tutorial should get you started.


----------



## BurtonPoPo (Jul 6, 2007)

thanks!


----------

